# Any feedback on a Terry 27H



## Elissadny (Mar 7, 2006)

We are thinking of buying a 2004 Fleetwood Terry 27H, which will be our first TT.  Does anyone have any experience with this model?  What have you loved or hated about it?  Thank you.

Lisa


----------



## hertig (Mar 10, 2006)

Any feedback on a Terry 27H

I had a 2001 24P which was pretty nice for the price.  It was designed to be lightweight and low priced, so it was not real sturdy, but worked fine for us.  Well laid out, it had everything we could want in a small trailer.  The only problems I had with it were 1) they allegedly didn't seal the roof - the roof was replaced under warranty.  2) the water pump was very noisy - they attempted to fix it and then it was either noisy or didn't pump - I was about ready to replace it myself when the dealership talked me into trading for the motorhome.  3) The plastic connections of the external shower were under such stress that they would break every few months - finally I replaced the whole thing with a metal hose and fittings.


----------

